# That's what you get!!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I admire the extraordinary bomb that was delivered to me, but you still left me with limited mobility of my arms and neck...










So with my body in this state, I was still able to produce a SPLENDID BIG BANGER for your bastards!!!!!

BOMBS AWAY - and you KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Head for the hills:z


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh no, he's still at it!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Aaron, you really should have waited until the dust settled before bombing again. With that being said, HOLY CHIT, that is a big bomb. That is some definite destruction.

scottie


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

volfan said:


> that is a big bomb. That is some definite destruction.
> 
> scottie


Looks like you will be visiting a crater in january.

That is a scary bomb:hn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

is that Patron?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I am glad I live in the North East, I have a feeling that certain parts of Florida will be a wasteland soon.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I think you need a cranial enema my friend  

:mn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

It used to be so nice and peaceful in Florida.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Better Run !!!

Looks like total carnage is going to hit someone.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So we wait to see which part of Florida looks like this.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> is that Patron?


Affirmative.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

That is one crap load of Patron Silver!!!

Everyone better make their peace!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, was just finally able to take my eyes away from the ****.

Sweet poker table. Wish I lived closer so I could lose some money to you.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

KASR said:


> Affirmative.


OMG! YOU ARE MAD!:dr


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Don't worry- I am sure he will accept another round of crushing destruction on his end! The saga continues!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Don't worry- I am sure he will accept another round of crushing destruction on his end! The saga continues!
> 
> ATL


Yup.
Sounds like a long, drawn out war ahead of us.
We will have to do it right this time around and make sure no breath left for him to take.


----------



## Rballkid (Sep 7, 2005)

That is crazy how much stuff you are going to send out.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Yer nuckin' futs dood.... :sl


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I've suspected it for a while, but this confirms it - he is certifiable.

Can you imagine if he and RPloaded went at it. It would be like the problem/dilemma from Ghostbusters - "Don't Cross the Streams" - it would be bad:

Dr. Peter Venkman: I'm fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing. What do you mean, "bad"?

Dr. Egon Spengler: Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light.

Dr Ray Stantz: Total protonic reversal.

Dr. Peter Venkman: Right. That's bad. Okay. All right. Important safety tip - Don't allow Aaron and Ryan anywhere near each other. Thanks, Egon.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Dr. Peter Venkman: I'm fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing. What do you mean, "bad"?
> 
> Dr. Egon Spengler: Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I've suspected it for a while, but this confirms it - he is certifiable.
> 
> Can you imagine if he and RPloaded went at it. It would be like the problem/dilemma from Ghostbusters - "Don't Cross the Streams" - it would be bad:
> 
> ...


Aaron and I know how to play nice, were just not allowed to use the same playground.

Hmmmm...........


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I think Aaron needs a follow up strike to smarten him up....either that or setting fire to his collection of checkered pants will straighten him up. :r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Jesus Aaron ! get a hobby or something. Play basketball, join a gym. Do something other than what you are about to do. You are going to piss off many people. Believe me, this is going to get ugly for you.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Jesus Aaron ! get a hobby or something. Play basketball, join a gym. Do something other than what you are about to do. You are going to piss off many people. Believe me, this is going to get ugly for you.


{vader}It's too....late....for me now....son.....just let me BOMB upon you...with my own.....eyes....{/vader}


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Crap!! This means I gotta find a fresh horse head. 


Who's got the fish wrapped in paper??? 

:mn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Crap!! This means I gotta find a fresh horse head.
> 
> Who's got the fish wrapped in paper???
> 
> :mn


D'oh!!! I knew the mafia migrated down to Florida...it's the primo "retirement homes" that attract you guys! Buwahhahahah! (yes, that was an Old-fart joke!)


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

"Leave the cigars - take the connolis"


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh S*&#@!!! Here we go again!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Saw a T-shirt with this on it and thought of you Kasr...."Does Not Play Well With Other Children".......:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

S. Florida Apes,
Here is the way I see it:

S. Florida War Tactic
_KASR_: bombs S. Florida Apes
_S. Florida_: bomb KASR individually

_KASR_: talks trash crap more commonly seen on a basketball court in a game between the Knicks and the Nuggets
_S. Florida_: nuclear bomb (purely a decoy to throw him off as we clearly anticipated his next move)

_KASR_: Appears to fall into trap of retaliating (purely suspicion on our part as all is calm in Florida right now)
_S. Florida_: Mother of all bombs should we be retaliated against. That freaking box you got recently from us will fit in the new box a couple times over.

This time around, we are going in and recovering the body!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

KASR, the last time we bombed you the whole state of Oklahoma felt it. This time the whole fricken Mid-West is going to feel our destruction


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> KASR, the last time we bombed you the whole state of Oklahoma felt it. This time the whole fricken Mid-West is going to feel our destruction


Dammit, I knew I should've stayed in California!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> S. Florida Apes,
> Here is the way I see it:
> 
> S. Florida War Tactic
> ...


:tpd:

I concur, KASR is gonna be Gator-Bait!

ATL


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

:r This is freakin awesome.


I'm not really sure I know who I want to win this war.




Sits and waits for **** to be posted 


Shawn


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

You kinda have to grudgingly admire a guy who fights back against a whole group of guys who individually hit like they have bricks in their gloves...

Must really hurt to have 'em all tag teaming you...

o


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

If I go down...it'll be swinging like a mofo! LOL!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> If I go down...it'll be swinging like a mofo! LOL!


More like flailing.........

ATL


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> More like flailing.........
> 
> ATL


Flailing or swinging...as long as my arms are moving!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Attention So FL Crew 
Don't forget about the reserve units in the Melbourne Area
We are here to serve and kill....kill.....kill :gn


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

OMG.....you are just nuts.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is a huge azz bomb! Let me do some math...5 bottles of tequila for 2 boxes =2.5 bottles per bomb! I'm a genius :r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> OMG.....you are just nuts.


I still hold you responsible for my bombing ways! LOL!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Blame who you want...I know when to quit!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

:w o :w o :w


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Send It To Me~!!


----------

